# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثير معدل در كنكور 94 و يك بحث عملي راجع معدل

## konkur.gates

سلام ..
راجع تاثير معدل در كنكور 94 مي خواستم بگم من چند روز پيش تو مدرسه از سال سومي ها پرسيدم كه امتحان سال دومشون نهايي بوده گفتش نه .. پس با اين حساب تاثير معدل در كنكور 94 بايد همون 25 درصد بمونه و از سال بعدش بشه 35 درصد درست ؟؟؟

يه چيز ديگه .
من شنيدم كه ميگن معدل براي تراز هاي خيلي بالا و خيلي پايين تاثير چنداني نداره درسته ؟؟؟
يعني مثلا تراز هاي 8600 به ترتيب معدلشون چينده ميشن ميان پايين ....

----------


## konkur.gates

چرا هيشكي جواب نميده ؟؟؟

----------


## amirh7

احتمال این که تاثیر معدل از این بیشتر بشه کمه چون زمان دیپلمه های 91 و قبلش اصلا قرار نبوده تو کنکور معدلشون تاثیر داده بشه و اونا نمیدونستن همین الان هم داره بهشون ظلم میشه ولیی شما اگه الان سومی و نهایی داری با قدرت بخون بالاخره 25 درصد هم برا خودش زیاده سعی کن از همین الان برا کنکور بخونی

----------


## blue berry

فک کنم اینجوریه که اگه نمره ی درسی رو 20 شده باشی و توی  کنکور 20% زده باشی این 20% رو 40% حساب میکنن.. اگه 80% زده باشی و نمره ی اون درس 20 باشه درصدت رو 85% حساب میکنن..:yahoo (4):

----------


## Prison Break

نه بابا چه خبره؟

احتمالا اینطوری حساب میشه. البته بیشتر واسه رتبه های خیلی بالای کنکور و رتبه های زیر 2000 که رقابت خیلی تنگاتنگه
اعلام شده مثلا کسایی که درصد هاشون و رتبه اشون خیلی به هم شبیه و تقریباً برابر اند بر اساس نمره کتبی رتبشون تغییر می کنه
مثلاً ممکنه رتبه های 70 تا 90 تقریبا یکی باشن ولی به ترتیب نمره کتبی نهایی هر کدوم بالاتر گرفته باشن رتبه بهتری کسب می کنن

----------


## Farhad.7

یکی از دوستان کامل توضیح داده بود تو تاپیک ....

مثلا تو کنکور یه تراز میگیری واس فیزیک : 5800  با تو جه به نمره 18 نهایی هم مثلا تراز اونو حساب میکنن : 6500    حالا تاثیر 5800  75درصد و 6500 25 درصده ... 

که در آخر یه تراز کلی میگیری که با توجه به اون رتبه مشخص میشه !!!

----------


## hamed2357

گوگل بزنید * نحوه تاثیر معدل در کنکور*
اولین سایت (سایت بنده) توضیحات کامل هست.

----------

